# Anyone with SE-Rs and other small Nissans from ME, MA, and NH on this board?



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi all, I was wondering if there is anyone on here from the New England states? I'm on a few other Nissan forums. I wanted to see who is on here from these states. Maybe sometime we could have a cruise or a meet in the future. I'm looking for cars from NXs to G20s.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Come on there has to been some Nissan owners on here from New England.. Or how about from NH, MA, and ME? Theres abunch of B15 SE-R and SPECV owners wanting to start a Nissan club. Anyone interested???


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

A good portion of us are over on NENOC.org. We have not done too much lately due to the weather and such, but we are pretty active in the spring and summer.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm on NENOC.org too. My id there is Mikeyb.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm from the area...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Sentra Styling said:


> I'm from the area...



hey nhblk03ser
do u work at port city nissan?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Seva said:


> hey nhblk03ser
> do u work at port city nissan?


Yes I do. In parts. Do I know you?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> Yes I do. In parts. Do I know you?


prolly not.
i kinda know Ara cos we bought two cars from him back when he was a regular salesman.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Seva said:


> prolly not.
> i kinda know Ara cos we bought two cars from him back when he was a regular salesman.


Ara is a really great guy. Very funny. Do you have service done at Port City?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> Ara is a really great guy. Very funny. Do you have service done at Port City?


No i have a '96, so I either do stuff myself or take it to a place in Dover.

Both cars we got at Port City we shipped overseas.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Seva said:


> No i have a '96, so I either do stuff myself or take it to a place in Dover.
> 
> Both cars we got at Port City we shipped overseas.


Do you have any mods done to either?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

<--south of boston


----------



## VexTheZX (Jan 7, 2004)

I live in Dover NH


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

VexTheZX said:


> I live in Dover NH


Hi there, what do you drive?


----------



## VexTheZX (Jan 7, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> Hi there, what do you drive?


1987 Nissan 300zx :]


----------



## VexTheZX (Jan 7, 2004)

VexTheZX said:


> 1987 Nissan 300zx :]


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/482995


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey VexTheZx, the 300zx looks really good. I have a customer that owns 4 ZXs and he still has them serviced at Port City. You should bring the ZX by this spring to show me. Do you have a winter car?


----------



## VexTheZX (Jan 7, 2004)

Funny... you wanna hear something good? i bought this car in E. Madison maine... like 30 min from bangor and i had to drive it all the way back and as i was filing through the paperwork... it was bought at port city nissan in portsmouth in march of 1988 paid for in cash no lean on the title... heh but yeah i will swing by with it, sometime after i get snow tires since i dont have a winter beater. :]


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

whats up guys ! I live in Manch-Vegas  I used to be a member of Maxima.Org when i had my max but now i drive a 200sx. Looking forward to meeting up with some of you guys sometime... maybe at the track in Epping.. i know i will be going there with the Maxima.Org crew still i'll let you know when we are going.. we can make a show of force with the Nissans :thumbup:


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> whats up guys ! I live in Manch-Vegas  I used to be a member of Maxima.Org when i had my max but now i drive a 200sx. Looking forward to meeting up with some of you guys sometime... maybe at the track in Epping.. i know i will be going there with the Maxima.Org crew still i'll let you know when we are going.. we can make a show of force with the Nissans :thumbup:


hi there Pat200sx. So how do you like the B14? I've always like the looks of the 200SX and SE-R. What other mods are you planning? We all should get to together in the Spring. I was thinking of having a meet with abunch of other Nissan owners for around NH and Mass.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> hi there Pat200sx. So how do you like the B14? I've always like the looks of the 200SX and SE-R. What other mods are you planning? We all should get to together in the Spring. I was thinking of having a meet with abunch of other Nissan owners for around NH and Mass.


I love the B14 its awesome, not as much power as i had in my maxima but overall i'm likeing the 200 more. I have Plans to put a stillen exhaust on it, headers, then a CAI. But definitly the exhaust first since i am developing a small hole in the exhaust between the catty and the tailpipe so looks liek thats first on the list. If you got any suggestions for other stuff let me know i haven't had the car that long yet to figure out everything i can do to it.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> I was thinking of having a meet with abunch of other Nissan owners for around NH and Mass.


And yeah we definitly need to plan something. Either a meet or a meet at the tracks :thumbup:


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> I love the B14 its awesome, not as much power as i had in my maxima but overall i'm likeing the 200 more. I have Plans to put a stillen exhaust on it, headers, then a CAI. But definitly the exhaust first since i am developing a small hole in the exhaust between the catty and the tailpipe so looks liek thats first on the list. If you got any suggestions for other stuff let me know i haven't had the car that long yet to figure out everything i can do to it.


You might get stopped by NH police with the Stillen Header and Muffler installed. Its really loud on the B15 Sentra SE-R/SPECV and 2.5LE/S for some reason. But it might be different on the B14 chassis.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> You might get stopped by NH police with the Stillen Header and Muffler installed. Its really loud on the B15 Sentra SE-R/SPECV and 2.5LE/S for some reason. But it might be different on the B14 chassis.


I'm not gonna put stillen headers, just the exhaust, I'm looking at some ceramic headers that i might install.


----------



## RonG (Jan 30, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> You might get stopped by NH police with the Stillen Header and Muffler installed. Its really loud on the B15 Sentra SE-R/SPECV and 2.5LE/S for some reason. But it might be different on the B14 chassis.


Not unless they have a sound meter with them. NH (oops, just realized it was just the House) just passed a law (HB243) that requires testing of the exhaust to receive a ticket. Basically, it must be louder than 95 db, using an SAE-defined test (something like 20" away, 45 degrees down, at 75% rpm of full power).

My 91 SE-R, which is used solely for autocross, probably doesn't meet spec, but they have to prove it.  

RonG
91 SE-R (completely mod'd for autocross)
Seacoast of NH


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

At Port City Nissan where I work we had to replace 5 aftermarket exhaust (Stillen to name one)on SE-R/SpecV because they are really loud. The State fines the owner and the shop that installed the exhaust. They should go after all the bikes with the open exhaust. I think thats worse then a loud car.

I keep seeing a red B13 SE-R on Spaulding turnpike everyday and a older man drives its. Its in mint condition.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ey. i dont got a se-r, but its a b14  signed up here and at nenoc.org in June of '03, and if it wasnt for these forums, it would still be a stock, boring grocery-getter lol.

haven't really done that much so far to it, performance-wise, but that will change come this spring.

check out my gallery here on nf.com for pics, and some info on it.
http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=9739

lately ive been seeing a TON of sentras and 200sx's around manchester/merrimack, anyone on here maybe?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^oh yah, on nenoc as SlayersGXE


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ^oh yah, on nenoc as SlayersGXE


Hi Slayer, I remember seeing you in NENOC. The B14 is looking good. What other mods are you going to do?


----------



## RonG (Jan 30, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> At Port City Nissan where I work we had to replace 5 aftermarket exhaust (Stillen to name one)on SE-R/SpecV because they are really loud. The State fines the owner and the shop that installed the exhaust. They should go after all the bikes with the open exhaust. I think thats worse then a loud car.


HB243 ==>> RSA 266:59, III, relative to modification of motor vehicle exhaust system, is repealed.

That section has to do with modifying the exhaust to be louder than stock.

This has been passed by the House, and is being reviewed by the Transportation committee (Senate), and it is expected to pass OK. When it does pass, it will be retroactive to Jan 1, 2004, so anyone who has received a ticket since then will be able to go back and fight it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nhblk03ser said:


> Hi Slayer, I remember seeing you in NENOC. The B14 is looking good. What other mods are you going to do?



guess you'll have to wait till spring comes eh?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey RonG what color is your B13? I saw a blue SE-R with rims and a touring wing at Best Buy tonight around 9 pm.


----------



## RonG (Jan 30, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> Hey RonG what color is your B13? I saw a blue SE-R with rims and a touring wing at Best Buy tonight around 9 pm.


Nope, not me. MIne is white and is only used for racing. Suspension is so tight, it hurts to drive on bumpy roads.

There is a pic of it at: http://racing.cherylandron.com/


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

RonG said:


> Nope, not me. MIne is white and is only used for racing. Suspension is so tight, it hurts to drive on bumpy roads.
> 
> There is a pic of it at: http://racing.cherylandron.com/


I didn't think it was you it was ricey it you ask me. I would like to try autox. A bunch of my SE-R SpecV buddies have tried and thats all they talk about. Is it a problem if my car is an auto for autox?


----------



## RonG (Jan 30, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> A bunch of my SE-R SpecV buddies have tried and thats all they talk about. Is it a problem if my car is an auto for autox?


You probably won't win a trophy at the National level  with an auto, but it is just fine for beginning autoxing. 99.99% of the courses are setup (or should be) so that for stock cars, there is no shifting once you get in to 2nd. There are a whole bunch of other things to learn with out having to deal with shifting.

New England Region of SCCA holds a school for novices every year, usually early May, at NHIS (in several of the large parking lots, not the track), so that is always a good place to start. We also have a good instructor ride-along program, where instructors can ride along and help you, teach you, etc.

The 2004 schedule can be found here: http://www.ner.org/soloII/2004schedsolo.html


----------



## Jdm95Se-R (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey guys I'm from Manchester... I just joined the board I've been around the Se-R community for a while but yea man I'm def down for a little get together at NED or something... opens April 2nd... let me know. Chad... oh btw.. what color was your Maxima.. the other guy that was from Manch?


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Jdm95Se-R said:


> Hey guys I'm from Manchester... I just joined the board I've been around the Se-R community for a while but yea man I'm def down for a little get together at NED or something... opens April 2nd... let me know. Chad... oh btw.. what color was your Maxima.. the other guy that was from Manch?


My maxima was Black... 3rd generation 1992... had a huge Nissan sticker on the windshield that i regreted putting on there.. its gone now (totalled) but i drive my 200 now. You probly have seen me around


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> My maxima was Black... 3rd generation 1992... had a huge Nissan sticker on the windshield that i regreted putting on there.. its gone now (totalled) but i drive my 200 now. You probly have seen me around


Hey Pat what was the Maxima group meet you had pictures of? A friend of mine from Nashus has an 03 Maxi and he is looking for a club or group over that way.


----------



## Jdm95Se-R (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey Pat, did you race a white 200sx a few times..??? Chad.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Jdm95Se-R said:


> Hey Pat, did you race a white 200sx a few times..??? Chad.


Nope all i have raced was the maxima.... 


And the pictures of the meet were a Maxima.Org meet we had in Manchester accross from the mall of new hampshire (small meet)


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> Nope all i have raced was the maxima....
> 
> 
> And the pictures of the meet were a Maxima.Org meet we had in Manchester accross from the mall of new hampshire (small meet)


I could see Autofair in one of the pics!


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Acouple of times that I went to NED with abunch of Nissan buddies there was a white B14 200SX SE-R with white and blue custom leather interior.


----------



## Jdm95Se-R (Feb 29, 2004)

No, I meant did you race against a white 200.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Jdm95Se-R said:


> No, I meant did you race against a white 200.


oooo against one? I might have... i don't remember all i could beat would be the civics... hehe my max was a 3rd gen and could only run a 16.9 (165hp VG30de engine) alot of torque but not enough hp 

so i may have raced against one i just can't remember.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> I could see Autofair in one of the pics!











theres autofair









And theres the Spyderbite max


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm from Bangor,would definitely be interested in ME or NH meet.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

V-SPEC said:


> I'm from Bangor,would definitely be interested in ME or NH meet.


Hey welcome to Nissan Forums! What color is your B13 SE-R and what mods do you have?


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

nhblk03ser said:


> Hey welcome to Nissan Forums! What color is your B13 SE-R and what mods do you have?


It,s black.I installed a JDM 10:1 motor,homemade air intake,exhaust rear section w/o muffler,t-body coolant bypass,& earthing system.No chassis or body mods yet.Do have "system",some other interior goodies.I just bought a header on ebay,hope to have alot more soon.Best eighth mile time so far was [email protected] at Winterport Dragway.Have you raced your car?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

V-SPEC said:


> It,s black.I installed a JDM 10:1 motor,homemade air intake,exhaust rear section w/o muffler,t-body coolant bypass,& earthing system.No chassis or body mods yet.Do have "system",some other interior goodies.I just bought a header on ebay,hope to have alot more soon.Best eighth mile time so far was [email protected] at Winterport Dragway.Have you raced your car?


I haven't yet but I want to this spring at NED. WE all should have a meet there this spring! The only mod I have is the Nismo Strut tower brace. Its sad I work in a parts department at a Nissan dealer. I need to get my act together.


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

nhblk03ser said:


> I haven't yet but I want to this spring at NED. WE all should have a meet there this spring! The only mod I have is the Nismo Strut tower brace. Its sad I work in a parts department at a Nissan dealer. I need to get my act together.



Can't make it 4/16.I have saturdays free,but no fridays.Is anyone going to the NED import race 5/1?


----------



## loc0gring02gs (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a couple se-r's and i was wondering if theres any get togethers


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

loc0gring02gs said:


> i have a couple se-r's and i was wondering if theres any get togethers


There's a meet at NED on Apr 16th its a Friday.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

V-SPEC said:


> It,s black.I installed a JDM 10:1 motor,homemade air intake,exhaust rear section w/o muffler,t-body coolant bypass,& earthing system.No chassis or body mods yet.Do have "system",some other interior goodies.I just bought a header on ebay,hope to have alot more soon.Best eighth mile time so far was [email protected] at Winterport Dragway.Have you raced your car?



HOLY CRAP!!!! a 93 se-r bangin' out 9 sec runs?!?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! a 93 se-r bangin' out 9 sec runs?!?


Thats an 1/8 mile not the quarter.


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah that's 1/8 mile.Should be 14.8 to 15.1 quarter I think.Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Maxima10to1 (Mar 27, 2004)

Heh I'm in Maine but drive a Maxima...though I could rool with you in my sis' 02 Sentra GXE. Yeah right!


----------



## Maxima10to1 (Mar 27, 2004)

i know its an old thread but i also have an ser now


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow, Talking about waking a dead horse. I can not remember the last time I was here. My 03 SE-R has been replaced with an 03 Altima 3.5 SE. I love it.


----------

